# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  SE BUSCA PROVEEDOR DE PECHUGAS DE POLLO

## R Rosales I.

BUENAS NOCHES A TODAS LAS PERSONAS DEL FORO 
ESTOY BUSCANDO PROVEEDOR DE PECHUGAS DE POLLO PROCESADAS Y CONGELADAS 
PARA ABASTECER PLANTA PROCESADORA DE CONSERVAS 
CONTACTO : RODRIGO ROSALES - 975 226 773  rrosales@fruagroperu.com 
saludos.Temas similares: SE BUSCA: Proveedor de transporte de mango con base en Piura se busca proveedor de patas y alas de pollo SE BUSCA PROVEEDOR DE QUINUA ORGÁNICA!!u BUSCO PROVEEDOR DE PATAS DE POLLO PARA EXPORTACION Jabas para Pollo y pavo

----------


## limp21

sigue buscando proveedor?

----------

